# Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2010)

*Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~*​


> Question: What is the format of competitive quiz bowls, called "golden rule" by truly able players?
> Answer: 7 Right 3 Wrong
> Explanation: It means that one wins when he gets seven correct answers, or gets disqualifed when he gives three incorrect answers. It's a standard rule loved by competitive quiz bowl players.



*Genre:* Game, School, Seinen

Ch.1

Quiz shows test knowledge not intelligence. Finding the balance between Anticipating the question before it's completely spoken while buzzing in within a fraction of a second is what makes competitive quiz shows really interesting. Then there times where those who buzz in prematurely thinking they know the answer but the question is something completely different from what they originally thought because they failed to hear the question all the way through. It takes skill walking that fine line. 

In any case, this series is an interesting read.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 14, 2010)

so basically inspired by jeopardy god ken jennings? may try it depending how tense it is , really looking for something to suplant my need for the drama that is kaiji and liar game.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmmmm artwork looks kewl.

Concept sounds interesting; hope it lasts for more than a few chapters.

Might give it a read. :3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching shows like Jeopardy and It's Academic (was in the club for that a couple years in high school) so this series appealed to me. ;3 I'm also the type of person who likes reading random facts. So I love the vast array of catagories questions could pop up in. This first chapter was great at catching my attention. Love that part about figuring out at what point could one figure out wha the question is really asking. I'll definitely keep up with this series.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2010)

competitive quiz bowls based manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2010)

Inoue is already annoying the hell out of me. He wreaks of a hater  



illmatic said:


> competitive quiz bowls based manga



_Finally_


----------



## Lupin (Dec 22, 2010)

Only noticed this manga today .

_A quiz manga_ huh? I guess it's a good break from all the normal stuff that's going on ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, there's school based manga series are very common so, when I come across something that offers a minor twist to the same old formula, I'm always willing to give a chance.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 23, 2010)

After the second chapter I'm still enjoying this series. Misunderstandings about what Fukami would have wanted and all. Plus some more bits of information to pick up. I could only think of one or two animal proverbs.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 25, 2011)

Chp. 3 scans is out on mangafox.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 25, 2011)

This series is amazing. Love it. Never imagine that a quiz test can be this addicting. It seems that the main character is your regular bookworm guy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 25, 2011)

I was impressed by how many people were seen at the quiz bowl. And having such a reaction to just seeing a girl in shorts, oh lawl. The starting young bit reminds me of an audio book I'm listening to called Outliers. Of how those who excel early are given more opportunities to become even greater and how the golden number for becoming a genius in something is at least 10,000 hours of pratice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

just read the first three chapters. I think il follow this though I normally hate quiz shows.

in b4 ultra god like button pressing skills.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2011)

Koshiyama learned something invaluable which is the term known as Zettai Ryouiki.

Good to see more characters being introduced through the competition. What's a Quiz bowl series without interesting rivals? 

I can't believe they went that in-depth into the intricacy of buzzers in regard to the "Button Check" and certain techniques like "Pushing in". You can tell the mangaka is really into the topic of Quiz Bowls.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder, what is the average prize money for quiz competition?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 5, 2011)

That chapter lead very easily into how these quizzes do lean so strongly towards luck as well. Happens whenever I watch jeopardy. Sometimes there are catagories that I would get all of and others that I haven't a clue about. But that was some amazing luck with the skirt question being something he learned about just a bit ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting how they broke down sticky Questions versus Standard ones. 

And I can't believe that guy was able to answer the question after just one word "why". That's freaky good. 



strange quark said:


> That chapter lead very easily into how these quizzes do lean so strongly towards luck as well. Happens whenever I watch jeopardy. Sometimes there are catagories that I would get all of and others that I haven't a clue about. *But that was some amazing luck with the skirt question being something he learned about just a bit ago.*



Yeah, he really lucked out with that one xDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a good deal of laughter at Fukami being so into quizzes that she ended up not doing well in an extrance exam. Talk about unexpect for someone with an interest in something seen as academic. And the chapter ended on a very interesting note. With all people looking at the wrong answer with a positive reaction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2011)

Not quite sure what everyone' seeing in him when he's answering with the wrong answer, but I guess that means he's close to figuring out a strategy that will allow him to ultimately thrive in quiz bowl contests.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2011)

Ooo, glad to see another chapter out so soon. Questions which require proper noun answers are a terror to me. Always have been bad at that kind of thing. It was fun to see the quiz giver's paper with the items that needed emphasis. I thought it would have been done naturally. A lot of progress was made in such a short time, I'm impressed by Shiki. :3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm loving this manga <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2011)

Good thing the announcer was able to slow down a bit and emphasize his sentences to allow for Koshiyama to figure things out, thus showing his hidden potential.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 28, 2011)

I already hate the guy who act almighty in the quiz game.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 25, 2011)

*703X*



> Question: What is the format of competitive quiz bowls, called "golden rule" by truly able players?
> Answer: 7 Right 3 Wrong
> Explanation: It means that one wins when he gets seven correct answers, or gets disqualifed when he gives three incorrect answers. It's a standard rule loved by competitive quiz bowl players





Read online : For example.

There are only 7 chapters out so far but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2011)

*merges with currently existing thread*

Here's the link for Ch.7


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh woops, I didn't know the alternative name , mah bad Mr Kira.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2011)

I've definitely has situations where I've been so excited about something I've accidently blurted out the answer before. I feel for Koshiyama there. But Sasajima stepped up so Koshiyama didn't have to face the embarassment alone nicely. Building up some comradery already. :3


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 25, 2011)

Same, except I blurt out the wrong answer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2011)

It's nice knowing that a powerful rival has acknowledged Koshiyama's potential. You know he has some work to do in order to get use to the world of Quiz bowl but with some time he could be a pretty decent competitor. I guess part of the fun of this story will be the journey.

This almost reminds me of Hikari no Go, minus the spirit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 29, 2011)

The new girl is cute. :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

Shiki should know know never to use the word "heavy" when carrying a girl or giving her a lift on your bike. Then again, it did lead to her giving him a ride on his bike 

Now I wonder what the president meant at the end when he stated you don't need to play quizzes in order to win.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like Shiki's mother's wishes didn't affect him any much. Although it looks like she won't have to worry about him finding friends. At least one of whom will stand up for him with such an unusual line. Even the heavy line didn't phase Fukami any. I liked that she ended up giving him a ride instead of being pissed off like so many other female characters. Maybe Sasajima will say something like you win when you know the answers better than other people. xD


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2011)

Using a calculator as buzzer, fairly smart


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 25, 2011)

What's this? Mari's brother? And the same line about winning as well. Sounds like they might have had a falling out because Sasajima isn't just focused on the winning. Part of his fun looks like in raising complete beginners up.

 Had no idea eclair was also the word for lightning. The Shotarou complex part, too! Pricing with the calculator was creative and fun, letting you see how fast all three "buzz" in. And necessary considering the price, jeez. Seems like they could just get doorbells with different sounds temporarily or something. The toy idea sounds good.

All of a sudden, pairing talk! xD But I liked the idea of getting a job to get more knowledge. It made me think of Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2011)

Using a Calculator is a pretty financially sound way of practicing. I didn't even know that buzzers cost so much money. 

Looks like they're getting used to sticky questions.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 10 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, I didn't even realize that was the girl riding on the bike with the President. I wonder when we'll actually get her name? 

In the mean time the joint practice session should be interesting.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 22, 2011)

The new girl is cute. I have a feeling that she is very clever or intelligent. I wonder, will she become the main character's love interest?

Also, "Ragnarok" is pretty cool nickname for a nerd.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2011)

Where can I read this online and up-to-date? Sorry, for some reason Yahoo and Google are banned in the network I'm using.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2011)

Even random happenings in this series teaches something. Can't say I remember knowing of the chopstick thing before. I just picture the dead sadly staring at the chopstick wondering why there aren't two. xD /end fixation on random thing.


Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, I didn't even realize that was the girl riding on the bike with the President. I wonder when we'll actually get her name?


I didn?t notice she was the same girl at first either. I?m glad she?s a funny one. And perhaps she?s going to be the source of their new buzzers with her reading material. Like making it herself.


Rokudaime said:


> The new girl is cute. I have a feeling that she is very clever or intelligent. I wonder, will she become the main character's love interest?


I assume so as well, I couldn?t even understand the title of the book she was reading. xD


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice colour spread, so the girl was not blond but chestnut.
And Miyauza without Mikuriya is a fodder school.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2011)

I liked the set up where anyone from your team can answer the question as long as someone buzzes in first. That kind of set up really tests the trust between teammates as well as utilizing each person's strength.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder if Sasajima got his buzzer from Mari?s brother. But lol, that really might have been creepy if people noticed he kept playing with something in his pocket. >.>;  Even in this little test we see how the trust in Mizu?s team has been growing. Not interrupting each other like the other side and knowing who can answer what question.


----------



## judasmartel (Sep 23, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I assume so as well, I couldn?t even understand the title of the book she was reading. xD



Though I prefer to go Shiki x Mari on this one.

@book From the looks of it, it's an electronics book, so she's probably trying to learn how to make buzzers on her own. And if speculation is right that she indeed is Captain Gakuto's sister, she could become the supplier of buzzers for the Buzou quiz team.

Also, if she joins the team, she would most likely be their Science guy, as they already have Mari for etymology and speed-buzzing, Inoue for Pop Culture and Math, and Shiki for Literature stuff.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2011)

It was nice seeing that Fukami gets that there?s more to quizzes than winning. But with that stunning news about Jinko I wonder if the three will continue with the round of questions against Mikuriya.


judasmartel said:


> @book From the looks of it, it's an electronics book, so she's probably trying to learn how to make buzzers on her own.


That's actually what I thought too, mentioned it a little lower down on the same post where I puzzled about the book title. And it looks like we are both right on her technical skills. :3 But what a pair of siblings, love them!


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 11, 2011)

Why is the secondary girl is more interesting and prettier than the main girl in this series? Jinko is a lot cuter than Mari. If anything, I would like Ragnarok X Jinko for the ending.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 11, 2011)

The others were cheating? 

New girl x Otaku for OTP.


----------



## judasmartel (Oct 17, 2011)

@Rokudaime Haha. Nice nickname for Shiki there. So shall we start referring to Shiki as Ragnarok, then?

But man, Mikuriya is PISSED. I'm pretty sure he will wreak havoc in the next chapter. And if Jinko would take her on (she doesn't take his Arrogant Kung Fu Guy tendencies too well), this would determine how Jinko would fare as a quizzer.

I just hope she won't be just their technician. I want to see her play quizzes.

Something I had in mind: Competitive Balance in Quiz Bowls.

Parameters:

*Measured Ability*: Knowledge, not Intelligence as most people perceive about quizzes. There are a lot of straight-A students who are horrible quizzers, and there are high school drop-outs who become legendary quizzers.

*Attack *- General Knowledge (street smarts)
*Defense* - Academic Knowledge (school smarts)
*Speed* - Ability to buzz in fast (confirmation point determination)

*Confirmation point*: parts of questions that make them easier to answer correctly for anyone with the appropriate mental map.

*Jack of All Stats* - good at anything, but not the best at anything.
*Master of None* - sucks at everything literally.
*Fragile Speedster* - can buzz in faster than anyone else, but can sometimes get wrong answers.
*Mighty Glacier* - knowledgeable in a lot of fields, but takes a really long time to make up with the correct answer.
*Stone Wall* - good at a particular field, but that's all about it.
*Glass Cannon* - specialists in certain fields, so they will miss out on questions he's not good at. Like the Stone Wall Quizzer, only faster.
*Lightning Bruiser* - the Gods of Quizzes. Can answer questions correctly right off the bat.

So far,my analysis for each chacracter is as follows:

Fragile Speedster - Mari
Mighty Glacier - Shiki
Stone Wall - Daisuke (as he tends to wait for Mari or Shiki to buzz in first in questions he's not good at)
Glass Cannon - I perceive Jinko as one. 
Lightning Bruiser - Gakuto and Mikuriya. The latter borders on *Game Breaker* due to his ability to answer questions even before half the question is fully read.And he gets them correctly no matter what. There's a reason he's called the *Quizzer Aizen*.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 7, 2011)

> @Rokudaime Haha. Nice nickname for Shiki there. So shall we start referring to Shiki as Ragnarok, then?



Well, it is the nickname that other manga character guy gave to him. Since I don't remember the main character's real name, I only call him Ragnarok since I only remembered that part. Haha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2011)

What a way to end the chapter: _When will Mari get her panties?_


----------



## Kirito (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol I have the same reason why I got a cp in the first place, and who bought it too


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 8, 2011)

The delightful embarrassment of your mother meeting a potential love interest, haha. At least they didn?t gossip at anything that embarrassing. And somehow he was comfortable enough leaving them alone to buy a book. Although I have to admit I love looking at ones on travel as well. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol, maid quiz caf?, they should have been allowed to go with it. I liked how they had so much involved in the setting though. From finding materials for making buzzers to doing quiz games.  I was thinking they would unexpectedly find someone talented while playing around on the machine. I like that type of question-answer, like Jeopardy, which I haven’t watched in a very long time now that I think about it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 13, 2012)

All these little quirks to figure out the answer. The length of the words one was very impressive thinking up on the spot. Then it was cute with the guys fleeing to their senior. xD There seems to be a nice sum of girls who know how to handle themselves in this series. It should be interesting to have her showing up again. Maybe even at the incoming quiz time. Although I had to laugh at the guys judging her based on how she dressed considering what Shiki just said to her about judging people.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a feeling we'll see that girl (the one with the cosplay that had wings) again at some point. I can't believe they would introduce her without reason. And someone just made his first real rival


----------



## judasmartel (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm... It seems we're close to a real quiz battle right now. Though I'm getting the vibes that the Kaijou Academy team are the quiz gods atm.

The first round of Buzou quiz team's routine competition made me confirm that Shiki is indeed the quiz version of a Mighty Glacier. He's very knowledgeable in many fields, but he takes time to think before he answers. That's actually a bad thing as a quizzer because you will lose if your opponent buzzes in the correct answer before you can even react. 

This is why sometimes, luck is an important aspect of a quizzer, especially if you are this type. The strategy is to take time to think before you press the buzzer and pray you get the correct answer first or your opponent buzzes in the wrong answer before you do.

"How heavy is Jinko Sasajima?" = WIN!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2012)

The written portion of those quizzes seemed a  bit more difficult than I would have imagined if you have to go through 50 questions in roughly 10 minutes. 

As pointed out a few times already Shiki's strong points seem to lie in literature and other academic fields but he really has to continue expanding into pop culture type categories if he hopes to really grow as a quiz player.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 26, 2012)

I bet bro is on that elite school for guys.


----------



## judasmartel (Feb 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The written portion of those quizzes seemed a  bit more difficult than I would have imagined if you have to go through 50 questions in roughly 10 minutes.
> 
> As pointed out a few times already Shiki's strong points seem to lie in literature and other academic fields but he really has to continue expanding into pop culture type categories if he hopes to really grow as a quiz player.



Well, yeah, 50 questions in 10 minutes is really tough, and that's not even multiple choice. It usually takes me 15-30 minutes to finish the darn thing.

Say, about Mikuriya. So he can buzz in the correct answer once he recognizes the first confirmation point, right? However, he is seen stumbling sometimes when faced with multiple clues piling up, making it difficult for him to place those clues into a single term. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is Mikuriya's pros and cons, right?

@Kirito Ayup. Mari's older brother must be in Kaijou. Also, I have heard somewhere along the line of "Gakuto is such a waste, going into a lower-tier school (Buzou) like that when he is good enough for a god-tier quiz team like Kaijou's". Well, because being in a high-tier team is boring? It sounds to me like Gakuto really wants to mentor a lower-tier team than being just one of the members of a higher-tier team.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, that last question. And I'm always surprised by how light characters are. Although I don't weigh more than her I'm pretty sure I'm much shorter.  More quirks of the quizzing takes place with understanding just how soon is too soon to buzz in. 


judasmartel said:


> Well, because being in a high-tier team is boring? It sounds to me like Gakuto really wants to mentor a lower-tier team than being just one of the members of a higher-tier team.


Yeah, I think that's about it. And amusingly we are on the Naruto forums so I ended up thinking of Jiraiya couching Naruto and his words to Orochimaru.


----------



## judasmartel (Mar 12, 2012)

Gosh, I'm a guy, and yet, I almost died when I saw how hot Mari's brother is.
He looks so much like Tezuka from Prince of Tennis.

Anyway, while he had to quit quizzes altogether to study for university exams, if he really had no choice, then why was his enthusiasm for quizzes swept away, instead of saying like, "I still want to do quizzes, but I can't do it because I'm preparing for university studies."

Well, there are some reasons for this loss of interest:

1. Someone must have told him (probably parents or friends) or he had realized himself that quizzes have nothing to do with real life. After all, being a good quizzer does not get you to universities and is not the easiest way out to real-life success. It's not that easy.

2. Because he's a genius, odds are he was forced to do quizzes by his teachers in school. It happens all the goddamned time, even when the quizzer isn't particularly studious and just wants to have a normal life together with friends, and training for quizzes takes off all the time he could have spent with them. Or even when the quizzer IS very studious and just wants to be left alone because his grades would suffer if he joins a quiz club. /sarcasm

3. Assuming he and Gakuto competed together before, the loss of Gakuto must have hit hard on him. He was probably pissed off at Gakuto when he went to a lower-tier school to teach n00bs instead of going with him to a higher-tier school where they would rule in Japan's competitive quiz world.

4. He probably was the ace player in his team, then he failed to deliver when it counts, and that shattered him to the point that he decided to avoid anything about quizzes altogether.

I would rather buy #2 and #3 because how else would you have interest in quizzes in the first place if nobody introduced it to you?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 12, 2012)

Mari's bro must be that sour grapes loser. You know, the one kind that gives up altogether when he doesn't get what he wants, in this case, the Quiz Bowl championship.


----------



## judasmartel (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep, sure he is. It is actually easy to go sour grapes off a loss when you're a high-tier losing to a low-tier rather than say, a low-tier losing to a high-tier. After all, low-tiers have nothing to lose while high-tiers have everything to lose. No wonder underdogs don't lose. If they win, great. But if they lost, they have already won by the fact that they gave the favorite a run for their money.

High-tiers on the other hand, has to keep winning so that their schools will become a more popular choice. So it is very easy for them to sour grape off a loss, especially when it's the only chance to get themselves into the quiz world's Hall Of Fame.

It is possible that #3 and #4 in the list above are the most likely reasons. However, it is possible that it was not Seiji who choked, but Gakuto or some other Kaijou team member.

Or that Seiji does not wish to compete against his sister Mari in a competitive quiz bowl, but this is unlikely. Why else would he go to Kaijou when he can just go to Buzou and compete together with Mari?

A possible way to resolve Seiji's sudden disinterest in quizzes is to have him join Kaijou's quiz team once again because they can't win without him. And if you consider that Kaijou has the TOP FUCKING PERCENTAGE of all quiz teams in the prefecture, you would expect them to field in the best students they have around if they want to win and keep their good reputation. Sure, he won't like going back to quizzes, but if it was indeed Gakuto who choked the last time, this is a good opportunity to exact revenge on him.

OT: Found a new show to get hooked at: Suugaku Joshi Gakuen. It's all about an all-girls school specializing in Math. The MC is a guy who absolutely hates Math, but comes to appreciate it as he stays there. All I could say was, "WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT'S NOT AWESOME?" 

I mean, proving through Trigonometry whether a guy peeped through a girl's skirt or not? I dare you to say it's not awesome. I dare you.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 12, 2012)

Off topic: Suugaku Joshi Gakuen sucks. Not premise wise, but acting wise ... it's like some Japanese TV station recruited amateurs and high school students to act in a primetime TV drama.


----------



## judasmartel (Mar 12, 2012)

And yet I'm still watching it just for the wacky moments! Haha.

Yeah, the premise looked pretty retarded at first, but it actually works, at least for me. Acting, well, I can't really complain because I'm not watching it for the acting, and yet, it doesn't convince me so much, so I might as well prefer to have it animated instead of live-action. I'm SO MUCH imagining Nina voiced by none other than our Electric Princess!

@topic So, what do you think of the relationship between Seiji and Gakuto?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess we're going to one day find out what really happened to Mari's brother that lead to such a change in personality...at least when it comes to quizzes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 17, 2012)

Seiji was a cute looking kid and didn't grow up too shabby either. Too bad he picked up that unflattering look and attitude of disdain. I assume at some point Shiki might get angry for Mari's sake. xD And she was super adorable as well, I can only imagine the amount of adults that must have cooed over them. xD


----------



## judasmartel (Mar 25, 2012)

And he might be able to motivate Seiji to take up quizzes once again and become his rival.


----------



## judasmartel (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like the cosplay goth girl from Chapter 15 is going to join the quiz bowl.

And that Sunohara guy must be strong. He could give even Mikuriya Aizen a run for his money.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't imagine having to seriously prepare for a Quiz Bowl while getting ready for mid-terms on top of that. Things should get interesting given the venue of the Quiz Bowl. Hopefully, the format and question selections will be challenging and entertaining.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it's mini-harem time.


----------



## judasmartel (Apr 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> _I can't imagine having to seriously prepare for a Quiz Bowl while getting ready for mid-terms on top of that._ Things should get interesting given the venue of the Quiz Bowl. Hopefully, the format and question selections will be challenging and entertaining.



We actually did that during my high school days. Big-time quiz bowl was within the midterm exams week, so we had to study for the exams on top of our QB preparation materials.

What our team did is treating our QB reviews as if we're actually studying for the midterms. And it was CRAZY ENOUGH TO WORK, but not quite the way we expected.

We forced a best-of-3 group quiz battle before settling for second place, and on top of that we passed the midterms with flying colors!~ 

Our classmates consider it a collective Crowning Moment of Awesome for our class and for our school, as private schools in our country (unless if they're in the TOP FUCKING PERCENTAGE of all schools) are considered as shoddy rip-offs of Great Teacher Onizuka's Holy Forest Academy.

It probably helped that several parts covered in the quizzes we joined were also covered in the exams, as well.

Somehow, I can't believe how Mari could fail her exams when she's a formidable quizzer on her own. I guess Skilled Quizzer =/= GOD-TIER student. 

My guess is that she sucks at written quizzes where the time limit isn't as forgiving as one would think (you could get stuck at one question for minutes if you don't know what you are doing) but excels at oral buzzer-type quizzes where most of the questions are answerable on the fly if you studied enough. 

She's the Speed Buzzer Queen of Buzou, after all.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, the guys deciding to go with the bowl largely because of the girls. Some things remain the same across all sorts of series.  I do love reading quotes, got a bunch of books sitting back home. I feel like I should look through a couple again since I haven’t done so in awhile. 

It is nice seeing Mari surrounded by these people with a passion for quizzes for different reasons, not just winning. Plus, you can't go wrong with goofy buzzers. xD


judasmartel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty awesome and some kind of great luck in having some same topics on both! 



> Somehow, I can't believe how Mari could fail her exams when she's a formidable quizzer on her own. I guess Skilled Quizzer =/= GOD-TIER student.
> 
> My guess is that she sucks at written quizzes where the time limit isn't as forgiving as one would think (you could get stuck at one question for minutes if you don't know what you are doing) but excels at oral buzzer-type quizzes where most of the questions are answerable on the fly if you studied enough.
> 
> She's the Speed Buzzer Queen of Buzou, after all.


Yeah, I was thinking she did poorly on essay type material. Maybe in that she knows a lot of parts of things but nothing as completely as Shiki who would devour all things about a given subject.


----------



## judasmartel (Apr 17, 2012)

It seems Jinko is joining the quiz bowl. Considering she's the team mechanic, her strong field is most likely Physics, particularly electromechanics. So we have Shiki for Literature, Mari for Etymology (basically knowing where words come from), Daisuke for Computational Math, and Gakuto is still an unknown factor (though he's most likely to be an all-around quizzer). 

Pretty balanced team IMO. All they have to do is to improve on what they have and slowly doing away with their weaknesses.


*Spoiler*: _Power Quizzers vs Speed Buzzers_ 



Shiki has immense knowledge of pretty much anything, but he needs to do better in speed oral quizzes, especially because these occur in the elimination phases more often than written ones. No point in being able to answer difficult questions if you can't answer the easier ones fast enough, right? Needless to say, quiz bowl experience is exactly what he needs as he already has great potential to become an awesome quizzer.

As pointed out above, Mari sucks at written quizzes but does exceptionally well in speed oral quizzes. She's very much Shiki's opposite. Sure, you can breeze your way through the eliminations pretty easily if you're fast with that buzzer, but your limited knowledge base won't help you past the late game as questions tend to be more outlandishly difficult.




Of course, if it's a team competition with substitutions, the most practical strategy would be sending in fast buzzers like Mari and Daisuke for the easier rounds, then power quizzers like Shiki (and possibly Jinko) for the harder rounds.


*Spoiler*: _7o3x Tiers Theory_ 



It seems that the team tiers atm are as follows:

*GOD TIER*
Kaijou Academy

*A TIER*
Miyaura Team

*B TIER*
Asagaoka Girls Team
Sekigawata Team

*C TIER*
Buzou High School

For individual quizzers:

*GOD TIER*
Seiji Fukami
Gakuto Sasajima

*A TIER*
Chisato Mikuriya
Shiki Koshiyama

*B TIER*
Mari Fukami
Yuki Koudzuki
The Rest of the Asagaoka Girls Team

*C TIER*
Daisuke Inoue
Sasaki

*WILD CARD*
Jinko Sasajima
Sunohara


----------



## judasmartel (May 22, 2012)

*Asagaoka Girls High School Quiz Contest Tournament Format*

*Round 1* - 10/XX to Round 3, the rest to Round 2
- 50 + 1 Written Test

*Round 2* - 8 / Losers of Round 1
- 5o2x buzzer quiz. Contestant advances to Round 3 after 5 correct answers, but is disqualified after 2 wrong answers.

*Round 3* - 6 / 18 [10 from R1 + 8 from R2]
- (Hoo boy, this is going to be an exciting round.) 
- Multiple choice question, then a 20-question buzz-in quiz.
- Right minus wrong (+3 for a correct answer, -3 for a wrong) plus a heal/hurt mechanic. You can choose to deduct some of your obtained points from another player (very useful for clutch situations). 
- Anyone who drops to zero or below during the round is eliminated.
- First 6 to get 20 points advance to the Semifinals
- Sudden death tiebreakers (wow, this IS fun). 
- If less than 6 players get 20 points at the end, point system is used to determine enough qualifiers to make it 6.

*Wild Card* - 1 / [Losers' Bracket]
- Winner advances to Semifinals as Wild Card.

*Semifinals* - 3 / 7
- Lock-out buzz-in quiz.
- Players who get a correct answer can lock out another player. 
- Players who get wrong answers cannot buzz in for the rest of the round.

*Finals* - 1 / 3
- 10o2x quiz brawl
- Player who gets wrong answer cannot buzz in for the next question.

*Analysis:*

So this is the first official tournament hosted by an actual high school in the regular season as the one in Akihabara was a community event.

So, Round 1, piece of cake for Shiki, but just in case he fails qualify for Round 3, he prepares in advance. That's what I call dedication to the game, the hustle, the clutch.

He really needs to qualify for Round 3 because as we know, Shiki sucks at buzzer quizzes atm. Otherwise, let's just pray he gets 5 correct answers before getting two wrong ones.

But yeah, it really is difficult facing the top quizzers in the country. Here's hoping Shiki to make it past Round 3.

Looking forward to Round 2 and the Wild Card Phase.

Semifinals, hmm, I don't like the format personally, but it makes for a nice gambling battle. You make it, you lock out a strong player (such as the ones in Kaijou); you miss it, you can't buzz in.

The Finals, hmm, yeah, Asagaoka Girls High really loves that lock-out mechanic. Good thing it's a 10o2x quiz though. Because hey, you miss one, opponent makes 2 points at the most, no big deal. But the catch, you miss another one, you lose.


----------



## judasmartel (May 22, 2012)

Anyone else thinks holding a quiz bowl inside a freaking chapel is a good idea?

And how about the hosts donning a nun outfit and quoting fake quotes from the Bible?


----------



## Cromer (May 22, 2012)

A MANGA ABOUT QUIZZES? Must read, definitely. Last time I went to a quiz (repping my university!) I had fail teammates who could never slow down and allow the questions be completed before buzzing. First round knockout. Awesome prize money too. (africa wide, whatcha expect?)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2012)

It felt kind of gaudy to use a chapel to host a Quiz Bowl. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the presentation but for those who hold churches as sacred, it did feel kind of weird. 

The format and rounds and how they were broken down was interesting and I'm looking to see how it all plays out.


----------



## judasmartel (May 23, 2012)

Cromer said:


> A MANGA ABOUT QUIZZES? Must read, definitely.



Too bad it's released monthly, and Sugimoto-sensei's taking a break after this issue. I mean, WTH? I understand making up questions for this type of manga is difficult, but you know, for a fast-paced game like quiz bowl, we could at least expect the author to release chapters every week, two weeks max. But no, it's released monthly. Damn...



Cromer said:


> Last time I went to a quiz (repping my university!) I had *fail teammates who could never slow down and allow the questions be completed before buzzing*. First round knockout. Awesome prize money too. (africa wide, whatcha expect?)



OMG LEEROY JENKINS HAS JUST INVADED THE WORLD OF QUIZZES!

I've been a star quizzer in almost every school I attended. Grade school, I'm team captain, we made it to the Regional Finals (State Finals for US forumers). Middle school, I'm ace player (supposed to be team captain but I declined the position), our team forced a best-of-3 before losing a city-wide quiz and came back in a 7-point round from down 20 points to win a Regional (State) Statistics quiz.

I agree that a good quizzer should know when to press that buzzer and when to hold it. It's incredibly stupid to get the wrong answer before even completing the question (for starters, you should wait for the real question to come up before pressing that buzzer unless you're the freaking God of Quizzes), but it's a lucky shot if you get it right!

@topic Kaijou shows why they're in the TOP F U C K I N G PERCENTAGE through their badass team captain, Ookura.

But seriously, this manga needs an anime deal! I'm imagining either Hiro Shimono or Yuuki Kaji as Shiki.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2012)

Lol, the "Virgin Mary is Watching" tag line at the very start killed me. The round titles were also pretty good. xD But wow, talk about an impressive try at estimation, judging size based on the scant amount of knowledge gleamed about the school rounds.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2012)

The writer must be damn freaking smart. It ain't easy to write a manga about Quiz....at all.


----------



## judasmartel (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, it ain't easy, considering that quizzes are often dismissed as the game for geniuses, but in comparison, Chess is more widely played everywhere despite getting the same treatment.

Well, I guess because Chess is more of a tactical game, which somehow is easier to do for most people. Quizzes, on the other hand, is thought of being more of a "memorization game", so much that it gives off the perception that you have to be freaking smart to become a quizzer.

In one quiz bowl forum I stumbled upon, somebody said that some of the best quizzers in the world actually suck at school; whereas honor students take too much time to think of their answers and can't handle the stage fright, and therefore, suck at speed-buzzer quizzes.

So maybe it's high time (at least in our country anyway) to attract non-honor students to try quizzes. IIRC, the US has the Academic Decathlon, which requires all participating schools to field in students from all GPA levels (Classes A (5.0-4.0), B (4.0-3.0) and C (3.0 and below)).

In our country, the most widely known quiz bowl (yeah, quiz bowls really suck here, but okay) is an individual competition with varying categories (Grade School Math, GS Social Science, HS Science, and College Trivia). Students of Chinese blood would pretty much dominate GS Math; other fields, not so much. 

What really sucks about the QB scene here is that many academic institutions think that "Good at Comp Math = Good Quizzer", which could be a fatal flaw on school teams since Math specialists can't always do squat on fields outside of their expertise. 

The solution: Spam or complicate Comp Math questions to death so non-Math specialists become next to useless. It results in Math specialists turning into star players for their team, even if another teammate is more well-rounded than themselves.

When I realized I'm a Math specialist, I decided to study other fields so I can still do squat in non-Math questions. Result's the same though, but I also learned to up my game during clutch situations and trust my teammates to help me out on a bad day.


----------



## judasmartel (Jul 25, 2012)

@Chapter 19

*HOLY SHIT, GAKUTO SASAJIMA IS THE FREAKING GOD OF QUIZZES*!

He tied with Ookura, but he got first place by answering the estimation question correctly. _He browsed the Asagaoka website beforehand_. Talk about crazy-prepared. It's basically a quizzer's most important trait, because you will never know what kind of questions will be asked.

Turns out Gakuto and Seiji were teammates after all. Kaijou captain Ookura refers to both of them as "the two rookies who quit Kaijou". Gakuto left to, well, create a quiz bowl team from scratch, Seiji's reasons are still unknown.

Then again, Kaijou just showed that they are the TOP FREAKING PERCENTAGE of all quiz schools in their prefecture, and most probably Japan.

So Mikuriya isn't so great after all, huh? Shiki and Daisuke learned of his first name, *Chisato* (It's a girl's name). Hilarity ensued.

Lesson learned: Niina, it's okay to be nervous. But to be so nervous that you shifted your answers by one item at the end could cost you an entry to the top 10. Nice job, hero.

As expected, Shiki did not make it to Round 3 outright. Which means he has to go through hell to even make it past Round 2. We discover another weakness of his: Because he's so into classical literature, he can't do squat on pop culture questions, which sadly appears an awful lot of times in quizzes. 

I conlude that he will shine in team quizzes because GAKUTO, Mari, Daisuke can take the fall for him, but as an individual quizzer, he's still a long way to become the King of Quizzes.

@Round 2 - Weird mechanic, but it's a bit of fresh air for any quizzer. As Gakuto says, this only shows how passionate the Asagaoka girls are when it comes to quizzes.

Yay, Fukami and Yagi from Kannami were the first to qualify for Round 3! But Niina/Takahashi are at 3o1x while Shiki/Daisuke are at 1o0x, though. However, since Niina is such a nervous guy, my guess is that he might lose it.

Sad to say, but boy teams in Round 2 JUST PLAIN SUCK.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2012)

I had to smile at the line where Sasajima spoke of how he could do quizzes whatever he went. That spoke so clearly of how he views things in the enjoyment of doing it. And talking about his hopes for his club instead of himself when they pointed out his top score. He's just about the best leader the team could have. And going with that, Fukami looks to be a great teammate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

I do wonder which character accidentally had all his answers wrong because their answers were shifted off or whether it was mentioned just in passing?

The round requiring participants to team up and answer a two-part question was interesting.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I do wonder which character accidentally had all his answers wrong because their answers were shifted off or whether it was mentioned just in passing?


It was just the quick mention of Niina here, although I can't say I remember anything about him before that. a Million years ago


----------



## judasmartel (Jul 28, 2012)

I LOL'ed hard when Shiki and Daisuke freaked out after knowing that Mikuriya was the one named *Chisato* back from the quiz bowl arcade.

And Fukami isn't just a good teammate. She is an AWESOME teammate. That only says of her experience in quizzes.

Niina screws up by shifting his answers in the end by one item, freakout ensued. Needless to say, it might affect his performance in Round 2, where he and Takahashi are two correct answers away from clinching Round 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

lol, it's painfully obvious that Sonohara's a girl 

Well, it's time to see her in action next chapter. 

I do enjoy seeing Koshiyama making new observations such as when he came to the realization that the players aren't the only one who think about the questions. Obviously, those who come up with questions put a lot of thought into them.


----------



## judasmartel (Aug 13, 2012)

*The Value of Teamwork*

Pardon the following wall of text, but please bear with me.

Round 2 of the Asagaoka High Quiz Bowl basically consists of playing with the team, even if you have never met each other before, as it's basically a team game, unlike the usual individual format.

A sub-forum in the website hsquizbowl.org discussed the difference between a single juggernaut player in a team of mediocre players from a team of specialists or well-rounded individuals playing together as if they were only one player. And in Chapter 20, Gakuto noted that there is a difference between playing individually and playing as a team.

I listed Kaijou Academy as the GOD TIER quiz school, but it turns out that while they're a holy terror in individual games, they're having trouble in team competitions because they're still trying to play individually despite being in a team. And who can't blame them for not trusting their non-Kaijou partners? Most if not all quiz bowl players are that way, after all.

Fukami really shined in Round 2, where she showed that while individually she's usually fast with the buzzer and pop culture questions but has nowhere near the immense stocked knowledge Shiki has, she's an exceptionally awesome team player. You will feel confident to try answering questions you thought you can't answer before by just having her by your side, as Yagi proves.

To become a really good team player in quiz bowls, one must know his teammates' and his own strengths and weaknesses and assign them the questions they can answer easily and leaving everything else for yourself, especially if you're the team captain or ace player. But most importantly, a good team player knows how to TRUST his teammates and himself, and when one of them stumbles off, is always ready to back him up.

I used to play individually, so the first time I played in a team I naturally had clashes with my teammates. The worst part was when we failed to take a third-place finish simply because I tried to compete all by myself. But as I get used to playing in a team, I learned to trust my teammates to contribute to the team no matter how much or less. And that is through knowing their strengths and weaknesses. My HS teammates consider me a juggernaut, and I am inspired to perform at my best knowing that they can count on me. The feeling that your teammates trust you to help the team is a very great thing.

Back on the topic of 7o3x, the main reason why Kaijou members lost in Round 2 is that they didn't trust their partners in an as-a-matter-of-factly "I'll go this way, I don't care where you're going" fashion. As in, no communication, no eye contact, nothing.

-----------------------------------

Chapter 20. Daisuke's going to pick his partner at random. Turns out it's a fat guy like him. Cue OH CRAP from him. 

Apparently, Fukami's message of awesome from Chapter 19 didn't reach Daisuke quite well. So he's stuck arguing with his twin, er, partner. Nice teamwork by Sekigawata as well. So in team competitions where one is fast with the buzzer and one is good at answering questions, it's the buzzer guy who picks up the confirmation point and the smart guy does all the answering. This shows good chemistry between the question reader of Sekigawata and his partner.

Hmm... Turns out Daisuke and Maruyama got used to buzzing in when they know the answer. A fairly obvious tactic in right-minus-wrong quizzes, which actually happens pretty much all the frigging time. But it's a bad idea to not try buzzing in even if you can't guess, either, as pretty much everyone in the story can guess the answer much faster than you can buzz in. And they get it 99% of the time.

Basically, aggressive buzzing in right-minus-wrong (aobx) games is a gamble. Therefore, quizzers in 7o3x are good gamblers! However, there's also one thing Gakuto noted: Do not hesitate to buzz in once something crosses your mind, no matter how unsure you are of your guess. Because a good rule of thumb I have learned as a quizzer is this: 80% of "first answers" are correct. So once something crosses your mind, go ahead and buzz in, and pray you got the questions right.

But WORD OF CAUTION: Don't try to be like Aizen and buzz in if you haven't even heard the goddamned question yet. Total Party Kill will ensue.


----------



## judasmartel (Aug 13, 2012)

OH CRAP! Did Sunohara just buzz in faster than Aizen?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2012)

Aw, I was really rooting for Inoue but seems luck wasn't on his side. This chapter reminded me of Chihayafuru a little. Of paying attention to the person who would read the prompt poem or the question.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 16, 2012)

Help me. Is that boy or girl? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 16, 2012)

Akira? She's a girl - she was dressing like a boy for the sake of her older sister and to play in the game.


----------



## judasmartel (Sep 18, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Help me. Is that boy or girl? I can't figure it out.



Girl. Definitely girl.

She's the goth girl from the quiz bowl arcade, and is Akira Sonohara, the younger sister of Chiaki Sonohara.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 18, 2012)

judasmartel said:


> Girl. Definitely girl.
> 
> She's the goth girl from the quiz bowl arcade, and is Akira Sonohara, the younger sister of Chiaki Sonohara.



Then, why is her sister referred her as "he" in her monologue?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha, wow, what ballsy buzzing in so early from Sonohara. Not just figuring out how it would work for that first question but also throwing everyone else off for the next one. And BL buzz, ahah, how I wish! But with all that she pulled no wonder she's getting the boot from her own side.


----------



## judasmartel (Sep 19, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Then, why is her sister referred her as "he" in her monologue?



Either because all the people in the chapel (except *Colonel Chisato*,  Shiki, and Daisuke) still don't get the fact that he's a she, or that Chiaki doesn't want to alarm everyone about that.

I'm inclined to think that she's a Tomboy, and that's why she likes to dress as a guy a lot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2012)

I knew these types of competitions had a psychological component to them, but I didn't expect there to be so many loopholes to exploit.


----------



## judasmartel (Oct 25, 2012)

Shit's about to go down in the next few months. My body is ready.

As expected, Kaijou is still the team to beat, but Kannami and Leonine are pretty strong as well. Too bad Shiki still sucks though. I have a feeling that Shiki won't win this one.

Changed my mind about my dub cast. How about Kirito as Shiki?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol, poor easily duped Takumi. Akira made use of that ever popular, tears are a woman's best weapon line, even when she' masquerading as a guy. xD; Excited to see Sasajima in action. :3


----------



## judasmartel (Oct 31, 2012)

Should we say "Being Takumi is suffering" now?

And yeah, Gakuto will prove to us why he is the GOD of quizzes.


----------



## judasmartel (Jan 17, 2013)

Chapter 24:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- *HOLY SHIT IT'S A TRAP*! I'm not even sure now whether Akira is a guy or a girl. But since THE TRAP first appeared as a goth girl from the arcade some time ago...
- Ookura and Akira Sonohara are two different types of quiz bowl players. Ookura is a professional, Akira is an amateur. 
-- A professional quizzer gets down to business in a no-nonsense approach. He doesn't do anything rash, he just takes it slow but steady. That's part of the reason why he's in the lead right now.
-- An amateur quizzer is a good quizzer at par with even professionals but has terrible sportsmanship. He relies on trolling the opposition to distract them from doing their best. Akira is catching up all right, but I won't recommend his tactics for future quizzers. That's just blatant cheating.
- Shiki vs Mikuriya. "Slow but Accurate" vs "Fast but Rash". *Mighty Glacier* vs *Glass Cannon*. I hope Shiki qualifies for the next round.




So, any seiyuu suggestions for 7o3x? I vote for *Kirito* or *Touma* as *Shiki* and *Accelerator* as *Mikuriya*.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 28, 2013)

Mikuriya's so cool, encouraging people who are at the end of the line for the paper quiz. xD; And lmao, Akira, so much for making a go at playing gracefully at all. And haha, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu! I'm SO happy to see her mentioned in this, she's got such a spectacular style.


----------



## judasmartel (Feb 24, 2013)

Thoughts on Chapter 25:

- Akira Sonohara, it's official, *YOU SUCK*. Your "graceful style" will only earn you the ire of your fellow quizzers.
- Ookura is so badass in this chapter. It's not enough to simply DQ him/her/whatever. He will make him suffer. Shooting down the Christianity question is just as awesome.
- Bloopers from the guys, but especially Koshiyama and Ookura. 
-- The correct answer was Nubra. Asagaoka staff HAPPY MODE.
-- Shiki and Ookura answered Breast Augmentation. Asagaoka NOT AMUSED. Ookura's *OH CRAP* face is just priceless. And now Quizcelerator is tied with Koshiyama. Oops.
- The team captains of Kaijou and Miyahara finally proceed to the next round. Next chapter, 7o3x's version of Touma vs Accelerator: Koshiyama vs Mikuriya.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 24, 2013)

These last chapters have been really good, quiz clash + comedy at the right time, so well made :33



judasmartel said:


> - Akira Sonohara, it's official, *YOU SUCK*. Your "graceful style" will only earn you the ire of your fellow quizzers.



Sonohara > Colonel Chisato


----------



## judasmartel (May 18, 2013)

The strategies used by Mikuriya, Shiki, and Akira are as follows:

- *Mikuriya* used the  to determine the exact day of the week of one of the dates mentioned in the question. Further checking may be done by testing another date, but if you are pressed for time, one date is only needed since all three are on the same day anyway.

- *Shiki* isn't really as keen on World History as he is in Asian History and Literature (he did not know about the Russian Bloody Sunday in 1905), so he made a connection between two events in Japanese history NOT through the events themselves, but by WHAT the people did on those events. Mari remarked that Shiki can make a good detective with his kind of skill, though IMO he's still pretty lousy at quizzes.

- *Akira* is a really odd case. What he said about doubling the chances of getting the right answer actually has something to do with the way the days of the week are written in Kanji. 

Sunday (日) and Monday (月) in kanji are written so closely that improper handwriting could render them interchangeable. Akira left a space on the bottom horizontal line of (日) so that in case Sunday was a wrong answer and Monday (月)  is the correct one, his answer could still be accepted.

Ladies and gentlemen, Akira's tactic is actually considered cheating. Quiz bowl players out there, I ask you not to do that lest you incur infractions on your reputation. As the saying goes, "you cheat on your test, you cheat on yourself".

Akira forfeited the match on grounds that quiz bowls are boring, that his fellow contestants are taking quizzes too seriously, and nobody takes him seriously. Quiz bowls are supposed to be fun and exciting (it's nice to learn new things everyday, after all), and the rules are only there to keep things fair, clean, and civil. 

The reason why quiz bowlers are supposed to keep quiet in quiz matches is that all the contestants need all the focus and concentration they can get to answer questions in the best way they can. If anyone in the venue, contestant or otherwise, makes unnecessary movements or noises like how Akira basically trolled everyone, any contestant can get distracted and they lose their focus and get frustrated, giving any contestant who does so an undue advantage against the opposition.

So, Akira, nobody takes you seriously? Why expect anyone to take you seriously if you don't take them seriously?

In the end, quizzes are not all about winning, but rather it's all about the fun from learning a lot of new things and healthy competition and friendship among all participants and the audience. However, in order to gain a fair advantage against the opposition, one must prepare himself for whatever question that comes his way, listen attentively to every question asked so it can be answered in the best way possible, and to give your all instead of just playing around.

Simply put, quizzes are not for people who get easily bored.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2013)

Loool, oh more reason to love Sasajima. So easily offering himself up as a stepping stone to get the envelops. xD; Of course I was rooting for Fukami, but I was hoping for Niina too. So of course neither of them advanced!


----------

